# What can I expect ?



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

I have a new style ( 2012) Blackhawk 45 colt 5 1/2" barrel.
I put an inexpensive Holographic red dot on it and Hogue grips.
I cast some 303 gr hard cast bullets with a copper gas check and powder coat sized to .452 and Winchester w-296 someplace close to 1200 fps.
I'm getting about 2 to 2.5" at 30 yards.
I shot off my hunting sticks I use with my rifle, sitting down.
At 15 yards I'm center punching clay pigeons with little to no aim point adjustments, up or down.
I have only shot 75 shells so far through the gun, will it improve like a rifle?
I plan to shoot deer with it at some point but would sight it into 100 yards for that.
For now, it's steel, gophers, and coyotes. What do you think I can expect out at 100 yards?


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

Don't have an answer to your question, but would like to get into shooting hand guns long range. May purchase a 10mm 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It may improve some but I doubt you’ll shoot clover leafs with that combination. Any chance you have a different projectile ?


----------



## Glenwhey (Jun 3, 2021)

I doubt if adding lead to the bore will make it any better. 

That's a heavy bullet and I would expect that your velocity estimate is a bit high - meaning 100-yard accuracy would require quite a fair bit of trajectory difference from muzzle to target. Not that I don't believe you can do it, because I know you are an experienced shooter. The trouble would be estimating your holdover (or under) at any given yardage, because your optic has just one aiming point.

The next complication could be your optic. Just about all red dots of the type you mention are made by Holosun - not that that's bad, either. They actually make some good ones with the difference being the glass specified by the purchasing company. In fact, I just bought a higher end Holosun red dot made for Sig and it has better glass than the cheap ones, which brings me to the next dilemma you may encounter when deer hunting.

As I'm sure you know, most good deer hunting comes in low light; cheap red dots will send you home early, because of the reflective nature of the red dot. It will wash out your target and you won't be able to see it at deer 30. Test this next time the sun is setting and see what happens compared to one of your good quality scopes.

Another factor is that cheap ones typically have larger dots, which subtend (cover up) more of the target. They are not typically made for accuracy, but for quick target acquisition at closer range. The best "red dots" to minimize this issue are those that have 1 moa dots like the Aimpoints or EOTechs. Our military uses EOTechs because they are superior units and minimize the low-light issues, as well. Any 100-yard shot would compound the problem.

Bottom line: To do what you want to do may be beyond the capabilities of the rig. If you decide to continue the experiment, set up 6-inch targets from 25 to 100 yards and shoot from a position that would be the same you'd use afield. Ethics dictate that 9 out 10 hits means you are within your acceptable range. If you can't make 9 out of 10 in the target, get closer until you can do it routinely and you will have found your limits.

Good luck.


----------



## Glenwhey (Jun 3, 2021)

Handguns long range with a 10mm? What's long?


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks all.
I have used our Magnetospeed on the load It in fact is about at the stated speed. There is room to speed it up some more but the recoil is more than I like then.
Yes, I have seen what the sun will do to the red dot, but it seems to be only when I'm shooting towards the sun. For a very inexpensive dot, it is quite small, and I can choose 4 different "Looks" not just a "Dot" I prefer one that looks like a plus symbol. I find the green color works in low light better than red. If I would be "game " hunting I would re-zero to 75 yards to help with holdover.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Sounds like you have it figured out. No need to push the speed any higher. I have a 41 mag. that I am getting out for the wife to hunt deer this fall maybe in Ohio. Got to see how she likes it first.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

If she doesn’t like it send me a PM @knapper


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I can't do that I like it and I bought it in 76 so it has made in the 200 year of american liberty. on the barrel.


----------

